# 15. Stevens Cub in Buchholz (2013)



## fknobel (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Als Ex-Buchholzer und jetzt ehr Enduro Fahrer, wollte ich nächstes Jahr mal beim Stevens Cub in meiner alten Heimatstadt mit fahren. Gibt es da schon einen Termin? 

Unter Rennen für 2013 ist er schon gelistet auf der rsg-nordheide Website, wohl aber ohne jegliche angaben... eventuell weis hier jemand schon mehr. 

Vg
Florian


----------



## racingforlife (11. Mai 2015)

Kann es sein, dass der 2015 Termin doppelt ausgeschrieben wurde?

28.06.15 
und
19.07.15?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (11. Mai 2015)

Auf Rad-Net ist nur der 19.07. vermerkt?


----------



## racingforlife (12. Mai 2015)

28.06.15  Buchholz i, d. Nordheide LV Hamburg 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olli Pe (25. Mai 2015)

Moin!
Gibts irgendwo ne offizielle Seite zum diesjährigen Cup, insbesondere zu diesem Rennen?
Google taugt leider nix in diesem Fall...
Danke schon mal!

gruss, Olli


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2015)

Bei Helmut steht was vom 19.07.


----------



## Olli Pe (26. Mai 2015)

Das ist bisher m.E. aber auch nur die einzige Quelle.
Gibts evtl. doch kein Rennen?
Wer soll kommen, wenn's keiner weiss?


----------



## racingforlife (28. Mai 2015)

Der Termin über den LV Hamburg wurde bei Rad-net wieder gelöscht.

Termin über LV Niedersachsen steht auf dem 19.07. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

